# 2008 rancher 420, what's it worth?



## KidRock

I have a 2008 420 that's been sitting for about a year. Idk what's wrong with it. Getting fuel, getting a spark, just will not start. If you spray gas in the intake it will start fine but won't run. It's all stock, never sunk, never snorkeled and cleaned after every ride. How much do y'all think I can get for it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider

I think you can look them up on Kelly Blue Book Online. At least it will give you an idea. Sounds like the jets or passages are plugged up from the gas drying out.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Sounds like intake and exhaust valves are off bad. I check those they might be openin wrong. Check those out before anything


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.196349,-91.892345


----------



## KidRock

It was parked because of the problem. Checked the valves. It is getting gas through the jet. Its getting a spark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Timeing sounds off


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## KidRock

I checked that. It is timed perfect. I've checked all the wires. I know it's never been sunk, I've had it since it was new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

What ya oil looks like? Let me make a call to the guy that bored and stroked ma motor and i will see what he thinks its sounding more like ya valves are off or you have very bad gas. Drain the tank and put fresh fuel in it. Is it fuel injected or carberator. If its carb. Take the carb off and clean with break cleaner


----------



## KidRock

If it was carbed it would be no big deal. It's efi so I have no idea. I e cleaned the whole fuel system three times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Have you checked your fuel pump?


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## KidRock

Yep. I'm just lost as to what's wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I just dont see it being a timing issue or valves if you can spray fuel in the intake and it fire off. Have you pulled your throttle body or can you see the injectors fire when looking into the throttle body?


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Sounds like bad fuel


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## wmredneck

^agree^

Not being a smartelic but how old is the fuel? Dad always said a motor needs three things fuel timing and spark. If it'll run on starter fluid it'll run with good gas.

Ethanol does crazy stuff to these motors. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## KidRock

The bike has been sitting for about 10 months. Reason it was parked is because of this problem, before I parked it I had run at least one tank of fuel through it a week. It had oil changes twice as often as the book says, and I changed the fuel filter on every other oil change. When it broke I was riding it down the road going about 35 with almost a full tank of gas and it died. I got pulled home and checked the spark plug, it was firing so I thought it was a fuel problem so I took the tank off of it and poured the gas out, took the pump apart and changed the filter. I blew out the fuel lines and cleaned the air filter, checked all the wiring for bad spots and all the fuses. Put it all back together and poured fresh gas in it (by fresh I mean I went to the store and bought it that same day) and tried to start it and nothing had changed. I pulled the injector out but left it hooked up and spun the bike over and it was spraying fuel so I put it back and checked the spark again and it was fine. I tried spraying gas in the intake and it started, so yet again I went through the whole fuel system, put a new filter in it again and new gas and still the same thing. The pump is running fine, I even swapped it with one off my cousins running 420. I also swapped the injector and no change. It has great compression and none of the warning lights are on. This bike is the reason I HATE efi with a passion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckrancher420

You ever clean the throttle body? Maybe im incorrect and dont know what im talking about( more of a car guy than bikes) but the throttle body being gummed up will cause it to do what your saying in cars. Just a thought


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute

With it being fuel injected everything works off electronics, not enough voltage and it wont work right. check your bat. if its good then id check your altenator/stator. (Just my opinion, cant hurt to try)


----------



## telly4u2

I agree a bad battery will make things work crazy on EFI systems ATV or Cars


----------



## ThreeSixtyCICJ

If you decide to sell it, let me know, im looking for a four wheeler for my fiancee.


----------



## KidRock

I want to sell it, but I know I can't get what I want for it so it will sit at my shop till I figure out what's wrong with it, then keep it as a spare. It's payed for and it's not costing me anything to sit there, and I have 103 acres so I'm not out of room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeSixtyCICJ

hell yeah! thats the attitude! i let my brute sit for months before i got around to fixing it, even though my buddies wanted to buy it.


----------



## KidRock

My brutes been sitting for three months. I was putting my money into my truck. Now I almost have the brute done, maybe I can make mudfest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock

Update. I decided to mess with it a little. I put the battery back in it and it started right up. Wth?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

